# Meldahl Update



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Just wondering if the river is unfishable? I checked the river level page and seen the update but I would like to hear something from anybody who lives around the area. Going to be down there around 5 or so if I don't hear anything. Any info would be great.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I live way north of ya, but the river don't look that bad around Belpre. The side rivers, Hocking, Little Hocking are real high, but the river is only up 1 1/2 ft. high from were it usually runs. Only fished for about an hour this morning. I usually stand at the point were the Little Kanawah runs into the Ohio and fish for eye's and saugs. Still too much ice coming out of the K. to be able to fish. Hopefully after the rain this weekend it will pick up. I caught some really nice size ones last year, and I'm excited to see how much they've grown up. Starting to catch better than just those little cigars all day.

Good luck! Let us know how ya did!

Dave


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

the river last time looked yesterday, the river was way up and muddy. depends on your defention of unfishable? to me i wouldn't travel a long way to fish it.... dave


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest heading down there in the near future. Water was already up and muddy and only getting worse.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I agree. I live near the Gallipolis Dam and it was really messed up this morning. The only thing I considered was fishing at boat ramps. Sometimes whites will stack up on a boat ramp to get out of the current.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, I went down this morning to check it out and you really couldn't find a place to cast...at least from the banks. Looked like some activity from the gulls though. They were everywhere down there and a few other feeder creeks on the way too...

Looks like it might be 'til the weekend before you can get at it again. Hopefully the fish will cooperate then too 

CW


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

I have never fished Meldahl before. Whats the fishing pressure like? I drove by it last weekend on my way to Aberdeen and it wasn't that far from my house. Definetly a lot closer than 'deen. Anyways whats the bank fishing like from there or should I try and get a boat? Like usual any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Fishing pressure is hit and miss at Meldahl in my opinion. When the weather gets nicer the crowds pick up a bit, but mainly on the weekends. If you're close, go on a weekday evening or better yet a weekday morning.

Bank fishing is good, I probably spent 50%+ of my time down there last year. There's a whole lot o' bank too  Once the water level gets up around 19-20' its in the trees and brush in some places making the bank harder to manage. I think at about 22' I don't bother trying to walk the bank if I remember right. I'll put my yak in and work the bank above that, staying close to the bank of course.

CW


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

Fished Meldahl this morning and again this evening. My first cast in the morning brought in a real nice 14" sauger, then I lost another and that was it for the morning. Went back in the evening and caught about a dozen little sauger. It was my first trip of the year and great to get out.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I went Wednesday morn. and got blanked. I had one good hit and lost the tail of my grub, Sauger I guess. If I can ask were you near the wall or on the rocks?
Cady


----------

